
Celebrating 4 years: from a better web, to your web - twapi
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/09/fourth-birthday.html
======
cpeterso

      This site was designed with Chrome in mind and is unable to
      render properly in your browser. For the best experience, we
      recommend you download Chrome and try again.

~~~
BobPalmer
Works in IE10 :)

------
asadotzler
Only works in Chrome. That's not "a better Web" in my book. That's "a best
viewed in Web".

